

Psiphon – Uncensored Internet access for Windows and Android - danboarder
https://www.psiphon3.net/en/index.html

======
reacweb
When the ssh access to internet is available from office, it is really easy to
have uncensored internet with only portable applications (putty and chrome):

My putty setting to access my ubuntu box from my office has a SSH port
forwarding: L6128:127.0.0.1:3128

On my box, sudo apt-get install squid

I launch chrome with the command line option --proxy-server=127.0.0.1:6128

~~~
nacs
SSH has SOCKS proxy support built in, no need for squid and such unless you
need to do more advanced things. Just start ssh with:

    
    
      ssh -D 8080 myuser@remote_ssh_server
    

You can then set up your browser's proxy config to use 127.0.0.1:8080

~~~
yc1010
ssh tunnels are not very stable if bad connection, I recommend autossh to
maintain the tunnel

[http://linuxaria.com/howto/permanent-ssh-tunnels-with-
autoss...](http://linuxaria.com/howto/permanent-ssh-tunnels-with-autossh)

------
casca
Sourcecode: [https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-
system](https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-system)

------
eridal
from what I can read at [https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-
system](https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-system) this is a
thin layer (ssh|vpn) between you and psiphon's proxys to the internet.

It does not provides Confidentiality, Anonymity, nor Integrity by design, it
sends plain text (!!) over an encrypted connection so your provider cannot
censor, but it does allows them to some interesting features, like ..

> _Custom branding. Psiphon 3 offers a flexible sponsorship system which
> includes sponsor-branded clients. Dynamic branding includes graphics and
> text on the client UI; and a region-specific dynamic homepage mechanism that
> allows a different home page to open depending on where in the world the
> client is run._

~~~
adam-p
From the front page of our/Psiphon's website:

> Psiphon is designed to provide you with open access to online content.
> Psiphon does not increase your online privacy, and should not be considered
> or used as an online security tool.

We help people access the open Internet. Our benchmark for success is whether
or not our users can get to the content they want. If you need anonymity, use
Tor.

> it sends plain text (!!) over an encrypted connection

It sends whatever you choose to send over it. If you send plain text, Psiphon
routes plain text. If you send encrypted content, Psiphon routes encrypted
content.

------
gusmd
A few days ago I read somewhere that you could use Psiphon to circumvent some
mobile providers data cap. Supposedly, you would activate it and the data used
would not be counted towards your monthly allowance. Did anyone hear of that?
Is there any logic behind that statement?

~~~
maxerickson
In the past I used a 3g wireless service that intercepted http requests to
show a login/payment screen when the data ran out but let https through.

So it could be.

------
lurkinggrue
How trustworthy is this?

